# Broadband in coimbatore?!?



## andetccd (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey fellas.... I dunno if this is the correct question to ask in here, so I'M  sorry if this is not okay...

Well, my prob is that I want to get a b/band connection in cbe, but I have no idea which to choose from the various ISP's! So I'll be very thankful if somebody gives me some suggestions on some of the good isp there. Mentioning the plan would be highly appreciable...


----------



## shoegoe (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm... Id say u to opt for airtel ( if available). 

if u a heavy user, opt for 256 unlimited+night double speed plan. it costs around 956( with tax) per month.


If not available BSNL comes next it also has 256 unlimited for rs 900 but without night double speed. Night double speed starts from 10.30pm to 8 am , so u can pretty much download around 100gbs per month...


About sify...i havent tried out much.. so... cant tell..


In regards to speed, bsnl holds hand with airtel. but if u are a seeder, airtel is the best choise as it has good upload line far better than bsnl.. 

The bsnl guys here(as ususal) dont know much about bb.. they carry a piece of papper with some instructions, do as it is told (takes 5 mins) and get 250Rs for installation.. 

airtel is quite satisfactory than bsnl. airtel guys works in groups..like there are seperate persons to 1) get the telephone wires to ur house 2) internal wiring within the house 3) configuring the system to use airtel bb

i had bsnl for last year.. but now swithced to airtel and feelin satisfied....

If u arent a heavy user, go to 500 plans with 1 gb limit+nights free..there are the same packs in both airtel and bsnl.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 16, 2006)

Go for Airtel. It's the best available. Even there is TataIndicom broadband (VSNL).
But Airtel is the best. Checkout their website *airtel-broadband.com/ for more
details.


----------



## andetccd (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks fellas..... one more query tho..... I intend to use my connection for online gaming too..... will there be any difference in that front??


----------



## sknowonweb (Jun 19, 2006)

Online Gaming ? !

My 256kbps BSNL bb here in chennai sucks for online gaming . Even Miniclip flash games take a bit of time to load . Same is the case for my freind who uses airtel in chennai. 
 Go for a higher plan to get satisfaction in cutting edge online gaming.


----------



## shoegoe (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey andetccd... What types of online games?... i mean most of em dont use the total 32KBps speed.. Most of the rpgs use only some 10kBps max.. so, icreasing ur internet speed to 512 or anythin wont do much good. if ur gaming speed is low, the cause might be due a lagging server or overloaded one. I think 256 plan will suit u just ok.. what kinda games u wana do online?..


----------



## andetccd (Jun 24, 2006)

well, games like unreal, cs, df n stuff.... 
I contacted with airtel office and they said that they doont cover my area.... So i am planning to go for bsnl.... Do u guys have any idea on reliance n tata bb too??


----------

